# [EVDL] air cooling system for warp 11



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Daniel Bodley wrote:
> >
> > I am mounting a warp 11 and I want to put a fan to blow air into the motor
> > to cool the motor. Whats the best way to go about this?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Daniel,

Use a Dayton 12vdc 176 Cfm blower that you can get from EV Source that 
mounted it directly on my GE-11, Warp-11 and Warp 9 motors.

The GE-11 and Warp-11 motors are the same exactly outside diameter of 11.45 
inches. I went to a steel yard and have them cut a 5 inches off a 12 gage 
steel tubing that is 12 inches outside diameter.

Cut a segment out of this tubing which will be place directly on the brush 
cover screen. Cut out a square hole the same size as the outlet hole on the 
fan. You will note this fan has a flat outlet base, so I bend the outlet 
mounting tabs to and cut a curve out of the outlet to the shape of the 
motor.

I use six flat head 10/32 inch screws that are inserted from the bottom of 
this mounting plate. Counter sink the screw holes either with a counter 
sink, or you can use a large drill bit that has the same angle of the flat 
head screws. I then tack welded the heads of the screws so they will not 
rotate.

I made this fan mount 5 inches wide, because I want the edge of this 
mounting plate to be flush with the front face of the motor where I weld on 
two steel mounting tabs that came dome the face of the motor going over the 
5/16 inch bolt holes.

I glue on a 1/8 thick rubber gasket material that sets between the bottom of 
this fan mounting plate and the fan screen. Also made a small gasket to fit 
between the fan outlet and the top of the mounting plate. After installing 
the rubber gasket, then you can locate the holes in the front mounting tab 
for bolting to the motor.

Install a standard 6 inch carburetor air filter housing and filter on the 
intake of the blower fan. Bolt on a cross bar across the fan inlet and tap 
it for a threaded rod to hold the filter housing on.

I use one of those 2 pole water tight GM plugs and connectors that you can 
get at any auto parts store that is install on the motor leads. I can 
remove this fan by just removing the two 5/15 inch bolts on the fan mount 
and unplugging it in with a minute.

I use a selector switch, where I can either select Auto-Off-On. In the auto 
position, I use a standard 12 volt auto fan relay that is control by the 
motor thermo switches in the auto position. The GE-11 had a thermo switch 
where the fan would come on at 140 F and go off at 120 F. These are the 
same type of thermo switches you can get at a heating supply vender or maybe 
a motor shop.


Roland

This is how GE set up there blower motors and on my GE-11 back in 1975 and 
is still in use today.




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Daniel Bodley" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 05, 2010 2:55 AM
Subject: [EVDL] air cooling system for warp 11


> Hi
>
> I am mounting a warp 11 and I want to put a fan to blow air into the motor
> to cool the motor. Whats the best way to go about this?
>
> regards
>
> Daniel
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100605/f39bc7c7/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you so much. I will try that.

regards

Daniel



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Daniel,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Unless you are going direct drive, you shouldn't need an auxiliary 
cooling fan.

On Jun 5, 2010, at 5:55 AM, Daniel Bodley 


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am doing it to avoid heat in the slow corners when I have backed of the
power and the motor is low in the RPMS. So it is there for insurance.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 6/6/2010 9:17 AM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > > Unless you are going direct drive, you shouldn't need an auxiliary
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was also considering putting in an auxiliary fan for my WARP 11, but 
anecdotally others on the EVDL convinced me that the 11 stays nice and 
cool. It is barely warm to the touch even after aggressive driving. 
I figured I can always install and auxiliary fan later if it ever 
becomes a problem.

What type of vehicle are you converting?



> Daniel Bodley wrote:
> 
> > I am doing it to avoid heat in the slow corners when I have backed
> > of the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another reason I use a external fan with a air filter on it, is to keep 
dust, dirt, water, and snow out while driving on dirt roads, across the 
creek and streams and pushing through about a foot of snow.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Daniel Bodley" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 08, 2010 3:35 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] air cooling system for warp 11


> I am doing it to avoid heat in the slow corners when I have backed of the
> power and the motor is low in the RPMS. So it is there for insurance.
>
>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > On 6/6/2010 9:17 AM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > > > Unless you are going direct drive, you shouldn't need an auxiliary
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a 360V race car. I will be hitting it with a fair bit of current.

>
> > On Mon, Jun 7, 2010 at 2:17 AM, Lee Hart <[email protected]>


> > > wrote:
> > >
> > >> On 6/6/2010 9:17 AM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > >>> Unless you are going direct drive, you shouldn't need an auxiliary
> ...


----------

